
IFPI and RIAA Patronize Google With Anti-Piracy “Report Card” - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/ifpi-and-riaa-patronize-google-with-anti-piracy-report-card-111220/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
lazugod
Why is there no link to said 'report card' anywhere in the article?

